# Introduction and Making a portfolio



## spence07 (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess I should start by introducing myself.  I have posted once on the board but never formally introduced myself.  My name is Amy, I'm 31 and live in Michigan.  I love photography and it has been a hobby of mine since I was a kid! I have taken one photography class (a film class where we developed and printed all our own work) and that's the extent of my formal training.  I currently have a 35mm Canon Rebel but am hoping to upgrade to a digital version of this camera within the next month or so.  I do have a Canon Powershot P&S digital camera that I use a lot for the convenience but I LOVE my other camera! I am definitely an amateur but think I take pretty decent photos.  I have been lurking around on this board a lot and love it!  I haven't got the nerve up to post any photos yet but I'm getting there. 

So on to my actual question:
I have an interview next week for a photography assistant (they do graduation ceremony photos so they're hiring seasonal help) and they want me to bring some examples of my work.  I have no portfolio put together and have to have something by Monday.  I have no idea where to start......other than finding some of my favorite photos to use.  Just wondering if I could get some advice or anything.  I would love to get this job for the experience!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There are any number of ways to display a portfolio.  One way is to have a selection of matted or mounted prints and then carry them in a case or something similar.

You could use a photo album type of book that has sleeves to hold prints.

I would recommend using at least 8x10 prints and bigger is better.  

Choose your images carefully and don't use too many.  Remember that you may be judged on your worst image, so only use the best of the best.  You probably want to use shots that show that you know how to control a camera and shots that relate to the type of work that you are applying for.


----------

